

Composer is now a first-class Eclipse citizen - pulse00
http://blog.dubture.com/2013/04/composer-is-now-first-class-eclipse.html

======
jtreminio
For those that don't know, Composer is PHP's darling of a dependency manager.

I've completely stopped using PEAR and managing outside dependencies by hand -
Composer has completely changed how many developers and projects work, and is
one of the biggest reasons for people adopting the PSR-0 standard.

------
skore
Just a sidenote: People in Germany cannot watch the video on
<http://composer.dubture.com/> because of music rights.

 _sigh_

(and yes, I know about proxtube - just thought it'd be interesting for the
project)

------
nnq
how many PHP developers really use _Eclipse?_

~~~
wink
Well, Zend Studio and Aptana are eclipse-based, and there's PDT - so I'd say a
decent chunk.

